# NZ $ & $194M Trade Surplus



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

NZForex Daily Commentary - 30/03/2011

New Zealand Dollar: The New Zealand Dollar has been the main benefactor from offshore events yesterday, where the nearing end to quantitative easing has boosted investor appetite for risk. The strong bullish momentum gained from this has been supported by the country’s first posted trade surplus in almost 10 years. Although not as high as expected, New Zealand still reported a 194M dollar surplus and this helped the Kiwi push off support levels around 0.7500 and rally to highs near 0.7580. Opening today at 0.7570 and higher against the Australian Dollar at 0.7350, further key fundamental data is due to be released in the form of Building Consents early this morning.
We expect a range today of 0.7510 – 0.7590


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

anski said:


> NZForex Daily Commentary - 30/03/2011
> 
> New Zealand Dollar: The New Zealand Dollar has been the main benefactor from offshore events yesterday, where the nearing end to quantitative easing has boosted investor appetite for risk. The strong bullish momentum gained from this has been supported by the country’s first posted trade surplus in almost 10 years. Although not as high as expected, New Zealand still reported a 194M dollar surplus and this helped the Kiwi push off support levels around 0.7500 and rally to highs near 0.7580. Opening today at 0.7570 and higher against the Australian Dollar at 0.7350, further key fundamental data is due to be released in the form of Building Consents early this morning.
> We expect a range today of 0.7510 – 0.7590



Not so good for those of us who have to bring money across to NZ (but good for the country s a whole)!


----------

